# Uber app update wiped out all Service selections. (iPhone 12 OS 15.0.2



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I was able to login to my account with another phone that has an older version of the app and verify that my selections are still as I left them. Unfortunately with the new version of the app there’s no way to see or change service selections.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I was able to login to my account with another phone that has an older version of the app and verify that my selections are still as I left them. Unfortunately with the new version of the app there’s no way to see or change service selections.
> 
> View attachment 625328


So this is a picture of the old app? The new app doesn't have any of these selections? It's completely blank?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this is why i have ignored the update...if it aint broke dont fix it. invariably,it's always the same story with this company. no regard for user use or how to use it. you have to figure it out on your own. uber has made stupidity a normal occurance.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So this is a picture of the old app? The new app doesn't have any of these selections? It's completely blank?


This is a picture of the new app. The old app works fine.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I was able to login to my account with another phone that has an older version of the app and verify that my selections are still as I left them. Unfortunately with the new version of the app there’s no way to see or change service selections.
> 
> View attachment 625328


Same.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I found a work around:

In the preferences screen select “Reset”. Then click on the tiers that you do NOT want to drive. The untouched tiers will be active. You can confirm your settings via checking your car in the pax app.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Comfort is a separate selection?

I could never get it to be a separate category. Even uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Called Rohit and he said even though it's not showing I'd get Comfort rides. True enough I did but weeding through the UberX trips was tedious.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Depends on market. Some allow it to split out.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I was able to login to my account with another phone that has an older version of the app and verify that my selections are still as I left them. Unfortunately with the new version of the app there’s no way to see or change service selections.
> 
> View attachment 625328


I'm not understanding the problem?

Did you try tapping the Reset button there at the bottom? That's what it's there for. It resets everything back to ON, and then you tap the individual ones you don't want to drive.

Has worked like this for quite some time now.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm not understanding the problem?
> 
> Did you try tapping the Reset button there at the bottom? That's what it's there for. It resets everything back to ON, and then you tap the individual ones you don't want to drive.
> 
> Has worked like this for quite some time now.


None of the buttons do anything. Including the reset. That is the point. I cannot see or change any of the services.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

All it did to me was reset my navigation preference back to default. Another nuisance since you can't change nav during a ride.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> None of the buttons do anything. Including the reset. That is the point. I cannot see or change any of the services.


Well you know what support is going to say when you ask, so you might as well just go ahead and do it now.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> None of the buttons do anything. Including the reset. That is the point. I cannot see or change any of the services.


_Shrugs_ Works fine here. Your Reset button isn't even greyed out. From your screenshot, I can see all of your services. Are you sure we're looking at the correct screenshot?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> _Shrugs_ Works fine here. Your Reset button isn't even greyed out. From your screenshot, I can see all of your services. Are you sure we're looking at the correct screenshot?


Do you understand how the screen works? When you enable a service tab button turns black. I cannot enable any services. But using my other phone with an older version of the app I can tell that some of the services are in April.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Do you understand how the screen works? When you enable a service tab button turns black. I cannot enable any services. But using my other phone with an older version of the app I can tell that some of the services are in April.


Dude, I'm just saying: you told us your first post - with the screenshot - is a screenshot of your phone with the updated app.

You said you "cannot see any of your services on the updated app".

But that screenshot you posted shows all the services. So my question is: did you post the wrong screenshot, or mislabel it as being a screenshot of the updated app? Because it clearly shows all your services, that we/you/she/he/it/they can see. Don't get belligerent, it was just a question for clarity. CLARIFY for us.

And the second part: your "RESET" button at the bottom is completely inoperable when you tap it? Are you sure you're tapping it, and not fat fingering? It's not greyed out, so it appears operable - again - in the screenshot you posted with all your services visible.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Dude, I'm just saying: you told us your first post - with the screenshot - is a screenshot of your phone with the updated app.
> 
> You said you "cannot see any of your services on the updated app".
> 
> ...


Your info is always wrong


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Dude, I'm just saying: you told us your first post - with the screenshot - is a screenshot of your phone with the updated app.
> 
> You said you "cannot see any of your services on the updated app".
> 
> ...


Are you serious? I’ve been doing this for five years and 20,000 rides and you think I don’t know how to tap a button? None of the services that are enabled are showing as enabled. Nothing happens when I touch any of the buttons. On my old phone with the old version of the app everything works just fine. Uber screwed up something when they rolled out their new app update last night.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Your info is always wrong


What are you talking about? Look at the screenshot he OP'd. It's all right there. So I'm asking again: is that a screenshot of his app updated, or a screenshot of his other phone without the update?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Are you serious? I’ve been doing this for five years and 20,000 rides and you think I don’t know how to tap a button? None of the services that are enabled are showing as enabled. Nothing happens when I touch any of the buttons. On my old phone with the old version of the app everything works just fine. Uber screwed up something when they rolled out their new app update last night.


We know they aren't enabled. We can see that from the screenshot. We can also see all your services in the screenshot (which you said you cannot see).

The update works just fine. Just checked it myself, in fact. I push the RESET button at the bottom, and it re-enables everything. This is also how it's functioned for some time now. I know this, because I frequently disable services, and then RESET to re-enable, depending on how my day is going.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What are you talking about? Look at the screenshot he OP'd. It's all right there. So I'm asking again: is that a screenshot of his app updated, or a screenshot of his other phone without the update?


Once again. The screenshot is of the updated app. Something is clearly wrong with the new app because nothing happens when I touch any of the buttons including the reset button.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Once again. The screenshot is of the updated app. Something is clearly wrong with the new app because nothing happens when I touch any of the buttons including the reset button.


Thank you, that's what I asked. I asked that, because you kept saying you "could not see any of your services", yet they are clearly visible in your screenshot.



> *I cannot see* or change any of the services.


Daisey was also asking the same question of you, but you didn't answer. Several of us tried to get that clarified, but you didn't answer it. Thank you for finally answering it, though it still doesn't make sense why you would say you cannot see any of them.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Thank you, that's what I asked. I asked that, because you kept saying you "could not see any of your services", yet they are clearly visible in your screenshot.


Those white buttons are just placeholders. I cannot see any of the services that are enabled. I verified that they are enabled by using my other phone with the old out.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Are you serious? I’ve been doing this for five years and 20,000 rides and you think I don’t know how to tap a button? None of the services that are enabled are showing as enabled. Nothing happens when I touch any of the buttons. On my old phone with the old version of the app everything works just fine. Uber screwed up something when they rolled out their new app update last night.


That sucks , I’ve done Uber for 4 years bro , and one thing I never do unless Uber forces it to continue working , never update new stuff from Uber until last minute , as we all know that anything new coming from Uber is designed to **** us even harder than the old version , thanks for the heads up on new version , I will not update it , till it’s forced upon my phone by uner


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Those white buttons are just placeholders. I cannot see any of the services that are enabled. I verified that they are enabled by using my other phone with the old out.


So you are not actually a "Comfort/Deliveries/Uber Pet/UberX/UberXL" driver?

Which are you, if none of those?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> So you are not actually a "Comfort/Deliveries/Uber Pet/UberX/UberXL" driver?
> 
> Which are you, if none of those?


I am all of those. I currently have UberX, comfort and UberXL enabled via my other phone with the old app. None of that is showing up on this new app.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I am all of those. I currently have UberX, comfort and UberXL enabled via my other phone with the old app. None of that is showing up on this new app.


So they're not placeholders. They are your services, and they're visible.

And as we all know, that is the preferences screen where we can toggle certain types of trips on/off at our leisure. It's not a "disabled/enabled" on your account screen. All those services are, in fact, enabled on your account. They are just oddly showing as toggled off on one phone, and toggled on on the older phone.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> So they're not placeholders. They are your services, and they're visible.
> 
> And as we all know, that is the preferences screen where we can toggle certain types of trips on/off at our leisure. It's not a "disabled/enabled" on your account screen. All those services are, in fact, enabled on your account. They are just oddly showing as toggled off on one phone, and toggled on on the older phone.


You are playing games with words and confusing me issue. While those services are available options to me they are not enabled unless I tap the button to turn it on. That clearly does not work with this new version of the app.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You are playing games with words and confusing me issue. While those services are available options to me they are not enabled unless I tap the button to turn it on. That clearly does not work with this new version of the app.


We were all confused because you kept telling us you couldn't see your services, and they were disabled on your account.

This was in complete contrast to the screenshot you posted. Clearly visible on your screen, and clearly enabled on your account (just toggled off).

That has all been clarified now by drawing out from you what you actually meant to say, rather than what you actually said.

And unfortunately it's not something effecting everyone. Likely a problem with OS version of your phone conflicting with the updated version of the app. This is most commonly the reason why an app update misperforms one way on one person's phone, and doesn't have the same error on another person's phone.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> We were all confused because you kept telling us you couldn't see your services, and they were disabled on your account.
> 
> This was in complete contrast to the screenshot you posted. Clearly visible on your screen, and clearly enabled on your account (just toggled off).
> 
> ...


My OP Was clear. Your interpretation is inaccurate.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> We were all confused because you kept telling us you couldn't see your services, and they were disabled on your account.
> 
> This was in complete contrast to the screenshot you posted. Clearly visible on your screen, and clearly enabled on your account (just toggled off).
> 
> ...


Misinformation spread , is not information intended to help anyone, I have yet to see any post that you have intended to help , only info you give is to somehow show that you are right !
But on this one , your info is wrong , I just can’t place my finger on why ? An agenda perhaps?

Please don’t respond as I will only post if I see you give bad info out , have a great day Uber CHIEF


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Misinformation spread , is not information intended to help anyone


My iPhone 12 PRO MAX is fully iOS updated and Uber app updated, and does not have the problem he is describing. I can tap my preferences to toggle on/off, and/or use the Reset button to toggle on/off.

It's not misinformation. And it should be helpful to others to know that this is not some error effecting everyone.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> My iPhone 12 PRO MAX is fully iOS updated and Uber app updated, and does not have the problem he is describing. I can tap my preferences to toggle on/off, and/or use the Reset button to toggle on/off.
> 
> It's not misinformation. And it should be helpful to others to know that this is not some error effecting everyone.


Well than , some of us don’t have that pretty shiny little new phone , some of us still use those “old” phones ( wise ) , that do the same thing as those costly new ones .
Waste not want not


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Well than , some of us don’t have that pretty shiny little new phone , some of us still use those “old” phones ( wise ) , that do the same thing as those costly new ones .


Look at the title of his thread: he has the same phone. It's pertinent here.

(P.S. iPhone 13 is the new one. Not 12.)


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Look at the title of his thread: he has the same phone. It's pertinent here.
> 
> (P.S. iPhone 13 is the new one. Not 12.)


You don’t like being wrong I can see , I’m only responding cause I’ve got a lull in the day as I wait for my rides . Try to not let this little encounter we have HAD , bother YOU .
NOW , chief , you have a great day , as I am positive I will , less stress= happy life , try it , ya might like it


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> My iPhone 12 PRO MAX is fully iOS updated and Uber app updated, and does not have the problem he is describing. I can tap my preferences to toggle on/off, and/or use the Reset button to toggle on/off.
> 
> It's not misinformation. And it should be helpful to others to know that this is not some error effecting everyone.


Congratulations. If you look through the comments you’ll find it another user reported having the same problem I am having.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Congratulations. If you look through the comments you’ll find it another user reported having the same problem I am having.


I read all the comments, and you're incorrect. @DexNex is not having the "same problem." He pushed the RESET button, as I suggested to you, and it resolved his issue.

And @_Tron_'s issue was that the update just reset his navigation preferences; a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I read all the comments, and you're incorrect. @DexNex is not having the "same problem." He pushed the RESET button, as I suggested to you, and it resolved his issue.
> 
> And @_Tron_'s issue was that the update just reset his navigation preferences; a minor inconvenience.


Ok , you are right , you have won this prize 👑 , enjoy it along with the other badges in your Uber app


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I think I'm going to start blocking the Chief. Very argumentative member even when he is right.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Congratulations. If you look through the comments you’ll find it another user reported having the same problem I am having.


I was able to replicate your error by backdating out of my beta version.

Here's what I discovered that should actually help you:

When you tap the buttons, look closely at the words at the top of the screen under "Driving Preferences":

Under that is either the words, "Open to all trips" or "Filtering trips based on preferences."

Mind you, with this error when you tap the buttons you will *NOT* see the buttons change at all. They will not toggle from "Deliveries OFF" to "Deliveries ON", etc. But the words at the top of the screen will change. Essentially it's just a display error of the buttons, that doesn't actually effect which trip preferences you've selected.

So, tap the RESET button. Top of your screen should say, "Open to all trips."

Tap, say, the "uberx OFF" button. Top of your screen should now say, "Filtering trips based on preferences." uberx OFF doesn't toggle to "uberx ON", but the RESET button at the button does toggle from disabled, to enabled.

Push RESET button again, and you'll see top of screen return to "Open to all trips."

The good news here is, it's not actual bug that effects your ability to receive certain trip types. It's merely a display error of the buttons not toggling from the OFF to ON display.

Also, it's the iOS 15 that is causing this problem, not the Uber driver app update, but the app will need to be updated again to correct for the iOS 15 parameters that are interfering.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I think I'm going to start blocking the Chief. Very argumentative member even when he is right.


I don't GAF what you do. It was necessary to get precise details from him on what was going on, rather than miscommunication. He was telling us he couldn't see his options. He posted a screenshot that contradicted that. He was telling us he had placeholder options. He clarified that those aren't placeholders, those are his actual options.

All those details were necessary to be clarified, in order to figure out how to replicate and solve his problem. I needed those details to make sure I was backtesting the app properly.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I think I'm going to start blocking the Chief. Very argumentative member even when he is right.


Is there an option to block? I thought you could only ignore someone.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Is there an option to buy? I thought you could only ignore someone.


No, but you could miss reading how to resolve your problem, which was only possible to replicate after you gave correct and concise description of your problem. Have a better day.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> I think I'm going to start blocking the Chief. Very argumentative member even when he is right.


Very true , when I was a new member on here , he tried to give me his advise , problem was , I was new on up. Net , but over 25k rides on strip in my town , after that , I put him on ignore , but Ive taken everyone off ignore now , as I do like to get my hands dirty , and while I’ll offer my advice ( if I can ) I’ll also welcome any entertainment as well , as I like to verbally box as well , even though some just are too easy to verbally knock out 😁


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well hopefully you and I can get in to it sometimes because I feel maybe I could hold up for a while. It might be a match scored on points rather than a knockout. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Well hopefully you and I can get in to it sometimes because I feel maybe I could hold up for a while. It might be a match scored on points rather than a knockout. Ha ha ha.


I doubt you’ll talk to me the ways a troll or know it all does , so I think we will just be on the same side , you’ve never insulted me , and I you , I may not always agree with your post and you mine , but I can agree to disagree on anything , hope your havin a great day , and I’ll talk to you later😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> View attachment 625391


I do wish I understood what that meant , I’m so outta touch with younger ones , or just forums I guess , anyone can tell me what that means? Thanks


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> but Ive taken everyone off ignore now , as I do like to get my hands dirty


congratulations and welcome to the shitshow


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm not understanding the problem?
> 
> Did you try tapping the Reset button there at the bottom? That's what it's there for. It resets everything back to ON, and then you tap the individual ones you don't want to drive.
> 
> Has worked like this for quite some time now.


The buttons are working, but they do not highlight to show which tiers are selected. As a result, it appears that the buttons are not working.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

DexNex said:


> The buttons are working, but they do not highlight to show which tiers are selected. As a result, it appears that the buttons are not working.


Correct. The buttons work just fine, they just don’t switch to the “ON” graphic. Preferences are not hindered in any way.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I read all the comments, and you're incorrect. @DexNex is not having the "same problem." He pushed the RESET button, as I suggested to you, and it resolved his issue.
> 
> And @_Tron_'s issue was that the update just reset his navigation preferences; a minor inconvenience.


I was having the exact same issue as the OP. Simmer down.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

DexNex said:


> I was having the exact same issue as the OP. Simmer down.


This wasn’t clear by him saying his preferences weren’t working and were invisible. It became clear after dragging it out of him that when he said he couldn’t see them because they were just placeholders, he actually meant he could see them, the buttons weren’t changing.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> congratulations and welcome to the shitshow


Yah ,


Ted Fink said:


> congratulations and welcome to the shitshow


You sure do like to nip at my heels , dude , I have a wife , I don’t need 2 of em


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Yah ,
> 
> You sure do like to nip at my heels , dude , I have a wife , I don’t need 2 of em


stop being so sensitive. it's not nipping, I am literally welcoming you to the shitshow. have fun with it.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> stop being so sensitive. it's not nipping, I am literally welcoming you to the shitshow. have fun with it.


Nah , you don’t get to talk crap in one thread to me and then act all buddy , buddy in another one , that’s called bs , sorry mr fink , homie don’t play that , find something to play with besides me , I’m not that guy 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fromstartofinish said:


> Nah , you don’t get to talk crap in one thread to me and then act all buddy , buddy in another one , that’s called bs , sorry mr fink , homie don’t play that , find something to play with besides me , I’m not that guy 🤷‍♂️


dude whatever. don't know why i even bother. lighten up. i'm not your buddy. but i don't beat you up either. get over yourself.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> dude whatever. don't know why i even bother. lighten up. i'm not your buddy. but i don't beat you up either. get over yourself.


1-800-suicide is an option , call it , or get a life 😁or a wife , not that’s there’s any thing wrong with a wife🤷‍♂️


----------



## Zekebrad (Nov 10, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm not understanding the problem?
> 
> Did you try tapping the Reset button there at the bottom? That's what it's there for. It resets everything back to ON, and then you tap the individual ones you don't want to drive.
> 
> Has worked like this for quite some time now.


Even the reset does not work the latest software update caused this I have not been able to work for 2 days tried everything reinstalled app 5 times still same problem. Uber support supposedly is trying to do a new update I cannot believe they have not fixed this yet. Does anyone know a better way to contact uber technical 2nd tier or Supervisor the regular support never can help.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Zekebrad said:


> Even the reset does not work the latest software update caused this I have not been able to work for 2 days tried everything reinstalled app 5 times still same problem. Uber support supposedly is trying to do a new update I cannot believe they have not fixed this yet. Does anyone know a better way to contact uber technical 2nd tier or Supervisor the regular support never can help.


I have discovered that the reset does work. None of the service buttons turned black but I was able to verify with my other phone on an old version of the app that it does in fact reset all of the services to “on” And in the upper left corner of the screen with a new app it does say open to all trips.


----------



## Zekebrad (Nov 10, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> We were all confused because you kept telling us you couldn't see your services, and they were disabled on your account.
> 
> This was in complete contrast to the screenshot you posted. Clearly visible on your screen, and clearly enabled on your account (just toggled off).
> 
> ...





Rideshare Dude said:


> I have discovered that the reset does work. None of the service buttons turned black but I was able to verify with my other phone on an old version of the app that it does in fact reset all of the services to “on” And in the upper left corner of the screen with a new app it does say open to all trips.





Rideshare Dude said:


> I have discovered that the reset does work. None of the service buttons turned black but I was able to verify with my other phone on an old version of the app that it does in fact reset all of the services to “on” And in the upper left corner of the screen with a new app it does say open to all trips.


The reset does nothing with the new update spoke to a Uber Supervisor today there are hundreds of drivers that updated there app 2 days ago with the same problem they are trying to fix this. The issue is only on iphones not Androids.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Zekebrad said:


> The reset does nothing with the new update spoke to a Uber Supervisor today there are hundreds of drivers that updated there app 2 days ago with the same problem they are trying to fix this. The issue is only on iphones not Androids.


Does your reset button change from medium gray to light gray when you press it?
Does your screen say “Filtering rides based on preferences” or “open to all trips” 
Mine changes to “open to all trips” when I press the reset button.


----------



## Zekebrad (Nov 10, 2021)

No it used to before this software update if you look in the app store under reviews you will see others are having the same issue on iphones only. If i didn't drive part time I would be pissed 48 hours noe and drivers cant work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Older version listing. 







Uber Archives







androidapksfree.com


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I was able to login to my account with another phone that has an older version of the app and verify that my selections are still as I left them. Unfortunately with the new version of the app there’s no way to see or change service selections.
> 
> View attachment 625328


same issue and still isn’t fixed.


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

it’s been like this for a few days. It must be because of new iOS update?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

citytypeofguy said:


> it’s been like this for a few days. It must be because of new iOS update?
> View attachment 625894


It happened to me as soon as I updated to the current version of the Uber app. Have you updated to iOS 15?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The new update claims all the services are turned off even if you press the icons they will not turn black.

Uber support claims there is no issue and it is either the phone or the person operating the phone that has the issue, so let be clear they do not care.

As one poster pointed out you can use the reset button to know which service is on or off because it will come on when you hit the icons…

So use the reset button to know which ones you clicked…


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> The new update claims all the services are turned off even if you press the icons they will not turn black.
> 
> Uber support claims there is no issue and it is either the phone or the person operating the phone that has the issue, so let be clear they do not care.
> 
> ...


As a workaround so I don’t have to logon with my other phone I have been just tapping the reset button and then tapping the services I don’t want to use. It works but you’re flying blind.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Uber just released a new app version and this problem is fixed.


----------



## Zekebrad (Nov 10, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Uber just released a new app version and this problem is fixed.





Rideshare Dude said:


> Uber just released a new app version and this problem is fixed.





Rideshare Dude said:


> Uber just released a new app version and this problem is fixed.


 YES NEW UPDATE VERSION 4.329.10004 FIXED THIS ALL PREFERENCES ARE BACK. 11/12/21


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Issue fixed with new update


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber support claims there is no issue and it is either the phone or the person operating the phone that has the issue


Yeah, that is Uber's answer for any problem, because NO WAY can it be their fault.
Meanwhile it looks like they fixed the 'non-existent' issue that was your fault. LOL


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, that is Uber's answer for any problem, because NO WAY can it be their fault.
> Meanwhile it looks like they fixed the 'non-existent' issue that was your fault. LOL


It is always the driver fault…

App is messing up, well then force shut it, delete it, do a moon dance, and then sacrifice a virgin and even then it may take multiple tries so have plenty of virgins…

If the customer put in the wrong address you should have used your esp and mind meld with the customer to find out their actual address…

Finally, if the app fails to pay you, well then consider that your donation to the Ponzi scheme they are selling with this nonsense…

Now remember to rape me…I mean rate me after this call and thank you calling Uber Support And the Cock you are hearing in the background is a prerecorded Cock to confuse you because I am stuck in a call center making pennies a day while Dara live like a King!


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

The problem is back again this morning. I have not done an app update this time so it is some thing apparently on Uber‘s servers.


----------

